
Apple’s Goals for the Mac Operating System - ingve
https://512pixels.net/2017/02/apples-goals-for-the-mac-operating-system/
======
virmundi
I found the end funny: While today the Mac’s app ecosystem is somewhat
stagnant compared to that of iOS, it is still rich and broad. While there will
always be Windows-only enterprise tools, almost everyone else can get by with
a Mac and a modern web browser.

The same is true for a Windows PC at 3/4's the cost.

